# Potty Training 4 month old Boxer puppy



## owenroyal (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been having issues potty training my 4 month old brindle boxer. He continues to go wherever he wants. I don't know if he's marking or just using the bathroom. The carpet got so bad I had to have it cleaned. By the way if you're in the Naples, FL area I highly recommend http://stainbusterscarpetcleaning.com, Sue helped me out so much. However, I can't afford to keep cleaning the carpet. I tried the pee pads with no luck. I need some help please! Thanks!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your puppy is still too young to know the feeling of having to go potty. He will not recognize self control until about 6 months of age. He should be taken outside often ... before he makes a mistake. He needs to go potty after eating, drinking, napping, playing, sleeping, excitement. 

Start potty training 101.  Take him out BEFORE he makes a mistake. This is the key to potty training. Do not scold him for accidents. Ignore them. If you scold him it will get worse as he will be afraid to potty in front of you no matter where you take him ... even outside.

Clean up the soiled area with an enzymatic cleaner to kill the urine and feces smell or he will keep going in the same spots.

A puppy thinks everything on the ground is a commode until you teach him differently. I would honestly start taking him out at least once an hour for sure and all the other times I mentioned.

If you keep him on a regular schedule you will begin to know what the actual times are approximately to the times he needs to go outside. Also watch his body language such as pacing and circling .. quickly usher him outside to do his business. When he does good outside throw a PARTY! Treat and praise like there is no tomorrow! 

Potty training takes time and patience! Hang in there and be consistent, another key to potty training!  Remember, It will not happen over night but it won't be forever! 

Good luck! 

EDIT: You can also attach him to your belt loops with a leash and keep a 24/7 eye on him when he is loose in the house. Keep your eyes on him as 100% as you can! This will improve your chances of him not making a mistake.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Abbylynn pretty much covered it. I'd just like to reiterate tethering him to you. All my puppy's stay on leashes for the first several months. It's easier than it sounds. Actually a lot easier, because then you dont have dirty floors and chewed up stuff. If he's next to you constantly (and I do mean constantly) he wont have an opportunity to have an accident because you'll be right there to watch him. He doesnt understand what is expected of him right now. Take him out a LOT, more than he actually needs to go, and praise like a crazy person if he goes. If he doesnt, come back in (keep him with you) and try again in a little bit.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Just to add to what's been said, it's really more about what YOU do than what the puppy does. He doesn't get the signals clearly and consistently yet that he even NEEDS to go, and when he does get them, he may not always remember what it means. If he DOES remember what it means, he may not have the control to hold it til he can make it to the pad, or to you (to let you know he needs to go). There are so many things that are challenges to him; it really helps for you to take charge and help him, until his body and his brain catch up to each other.

So, really, your goal is to prevent accidents. Take him out very often, on a strict schedule. Besides the schedule, you STILL need to have eyes on him, so you can take him out at any other times when he shows signs he needs to go.


----------

